# Saw An Old Harley Davidson Bicycle At The Lars.



## abe lugo (Jun 19, 2016)

Saw this at the show.  Just thought it was interesting.  I forget the guy's name but he is hotrod sculptor with a old Vincent and a fancy mustasche.  
I didn't ask a price or any info.  Just want to tease you guys
And no I have other info than that. And it probably sold anyhow.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 19, 2016)

Decker probably. Neat bike!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 19, 2016)

LOOK! It's a puddle of oil under it!


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 19, 2016)

yeah it was Jeff Decker, some of the fancier stuff behind it sold when I went back to get to my car.
I'm kind out on bikes and back into hotrods anyhow.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 19, 2016)

Don't look like an HD bicycle to me. Ratrod.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 19, 2016)

I love me some hotrods!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 19, 2016)

Im workin on a Cadillac Sport Custom roadster right now


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 331070
> 
> 
> View attachment 331071
> ...





Brother Patric! You are too funny. I love your contributions to the CABE.    Catfish


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 20, 2016)

catfish said:


> Brother Patric! You are too funny. I love your contributions to the CABE.    Catfish





*Thank You - Brother Catfish !!
*
....... p.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 20, 2016)

awesome detective work!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 20, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Im workin on a Cadillac Sport Custom roadster right now
> 
> View attachment 331028




Why not drop the roof all the way and eliminate the windshield entirely? You could always use cameras to navigate...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 20, 2016)

There is no roof.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh man - that's cool.


----------

